# [...] /etc/dnsdomainname fonctionne correctement? (résolu)

## digimag

Bonjour/soir,

Depuis quej'ai installé ma Gentoo, au démarrage de l'invite du login, je vois un bel message comme quoi j'appartiens à unknown_domain. (Welcom at digimag@unknown_domain ou quelque chose comme ça  :Laughing:  )

digimag c'est le nom que j'ai donné à mon ordinateur, dans /etc/hostname

homenetwork c'est le  nom du domaine que j'ai choisi, je l'ai défini dans /etc/dnsdomainname

Tout cela était fait suivant les instructions du manuel d'installation de Gentoo, pas à pas.

Je ne suis pas le premier à se poser cette question:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-73408-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-dnsdomainname-start-25.html

En réalité, je ne me suis pas encore occupé à configurer l'interface eth0, mais ce message unkown_domain est un peu désagréable, comment indiquer que je suis bien dans homenetwork?

Merci  :Wink: Last edited by digimag on Sat Jun 04, 2005 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

Si tu as le baselayout ~x86 et non le x86 c'est plus /etc/dnsdomainname, c'est passé dans /etc/conf.d/domainname où il y a une variable DNSDOMAIN

----------

## digimag

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Si tu as le baselayout ~x86 et non le x86 c'est plus /etc/dnsdomainname, c'est passé dans /etc/conf.d/domainname où il y a une variable DNSDOMAIN

 Merci et comment connaître son baselayout?

----------

## Apsforps

```
emerge -av baselayout

```

non?

Ou un etcat -v aussi...

----------

## digimag

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av baselayout
> 
> ...

 Non, je ne vois toujours pas où se trouve ~x86 ou x86  :Confused:  Puis je comprends pas de quoi vous parlez.... avec emerge --search j'ai trouvé que baselayout était installé, la dernière version: 1.9.4-r6.

----------

## Apsforps

Alors la 1.9 c'est du stable ça, en instable on en est à 1.11.12-r3 (ya même des 1.12 en hard masked tiens). Donc, toi tu es en stable.

Un conseil, emerge eix, c'est très pratique pour ce genre de chose, un coup de eix -s et on voit direct ce qui est installé et installable.

----------

## Ey

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Non, je ne vois toujours pas où se trouve ~x86 ou x86  Puis je comprends pas de quoi vous parlez.... avec emerge --search j'ai trouvé que baselayout était installé, la dernière version: 1.9.4-r6.

 

Stable... t'es sur d'avoir ajouté domainname au runlevel default ?

Pour vérifier :

```
rc-update show|grep domainname
```

et si c'est pas le cas (qu'il n'y a pas marqué default en face)

```
rc-update add domainname default
```

----------

## digimag

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   Non, je ne vois toujours pas où se trouve ~x86 ou x86  Puis je comprends pas de quoi vous parlez.... avec emerge --search j'ai trouvé que baselayout était installé, la dernière version: 1.9.4-r6. 
> 
> Stable... t'es sur d'avoir ajouté domainname au runlevel default ?
> 
> Pour vérifier :
> ...

 En effet, domainname est bien là, il s'excute au démarrage avec le message "Set hostname to Digimag..". Mais il ne dit rien comme "Set domainname to homenetwork..."

----------

## digimag

Moi ça m'embête pas vraiment, c'est juste que j'aimerais voir "This is digimag@homenetwork" au lieu de "This is digimag@unknown_domain". Et puis ça va m'embêter par la suite, quand je vais configurer mon réseau. Vous êtes sûrs que /etc/dnsdomainname doit contenir uniquement un mot, comme dans /etc/hostname? Pourriez-vous me montrer vos fichiers?

----------

## laharl

Perso, j'ai eu le même problème et j'ai jamais réussi à régler le problème.

Par contre ca marche parfaitement avec un baselayout ~x86 (mais dans ton cas c'est peut etre pas une raison suffisante pour passer baselayout en ~x86).

----------

## Ey

 *digimag wrote:*   

> En effet, domainname est bien là, il s'excute au démarrage avec le message "Set hostname to Digimag..". Mais il ne dit rien comme "Set domainname to homenetwork..."

 

C'est pas lui qui fat le setting hostname to Digimag, c'est hostname ça... Et dommainname est bien là ça veut dire quoi ? T'as bien un runlevel en face ? parce que sinon ça veut juste dire que le fichier est installé pas qu'il est dans un runlevel...

----------

## spider312

apparement, il faut que le domainename soit un vrai domaine existant et pointant sur l'IP de la machine (enfin c'est le seul moyen que j'aie trouvé pour que ça marche chez moi), donc p-e en ajoutant ton host complet à ton /etc/hosts, ou alors en ayant un domaine interne (c'est cette soluce que j'utilise, avec des reverse DNS en prime)

----------

## digimag

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   En effet, domainname est bien là, il s'excute au démarrage avec le message "Set hostname to Digimag..". Mais il ne dit rien comme "Set domainname to homenetwork..." 
> 
> C'est pas lui qui fat le setting hostname to Digimag, c'est hostname ça... Et dommainname est bien là ça veut dire quoi ? T'as bien un runlevel en face ? parce que sinon ça veut juste dire que le fichier est installé pas qu'il est dans un runlevel...

 J'ai hostname en boot et dnsdomainname en default  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Vérfifie aussi /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1       hostname.domain hostname

```

----------

## digimag

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Vérfifie aussi /etc/hosts
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> ...

 Ok je vais faire comme tu l'as indiqué  :Wink: 

Au fait, je viens de regarder de plus près:

J'ai effectivement le message * Setting DNS domainname to homenetwork... [ OK ]. Mais quand la machine est démarrée, voici ce que je vois:

```
This is digimag.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.11-gentoo-r9) 22:02:31

digimag login: _
```

C'est jsute ça qui ne me plaît pas trop. et aussi, comment supprimer la version de Linux, l'heure... Ca se personnalise? J'aimerais plutôt y afficher le numéro du terminal (tty1, tty2...)

Merci  :Wink: 

je vais voir si en éditant hosts ça marchera  :Smile: 

----------

## digimag

Au fait, une question à propos de /etc/hosts : ça sert à quoi?

```
::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

Je l'ai mis en commentaire, ça n'aura pas d'influence?

----------

## Ey

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Au fait, une question à propos de /etc/hosts : ça sert à quoi?
> 
> ```
> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
> 
> ...

 

Si tu n'es pas en IPv6 ça n'aura aucune conséquence.

Sinon /etc/hosts c'est un reste de ce qu'il y avait avant les DNS. En gros c'était une grosse table qu'il fallait régulièrement mettre à jour pour avoir les associations IP/noms de machine. Mais comme c'était pas gérable à grande échelle les DNS ont fait leur apparition avec la structure distribuée actuelle. Le fichier /etc/hosts sert encore dans la meusure ou ta couche réseau tente d'abord de voir si il n'y aurait pas une entrée dans ce fichier avant d'aller résoudre un nom de domaine histoire de gagner du temps. Ca te permet aussi de définir un certain nombre de noms pour TA résoution DNS qui ne correspondent à rien en réalitée voir de court-circuiter la résolution normale pour envoyer vers une IP différente (à éviter la plupart du temps).

----------

## digimag

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Sinon /etc/hosts c'est un reste de ce qu'il y avait avant les DNS. En gros c'était une grosse table qu'il fallait régulièrement mettre à jour pour avoir les associations IP/noms de machine. Mais comme c'était pas gérable à grande échelle les DNS ont fait leur apparition avec la structure distribuée actuelle. Le fichier /etc/hosts sert encore dans la meusure ou ta couche réseau tente d'abord de voir si il n'y aurait pas une entrée dans ce fichier avant d'aller résoudre un nom de domaine histoire de gagner du temps. Ca te permet aussi de définir un certain nombre de noms pour TA résoution DNS qui ne correspondent à rien en réalitée voir de court-circuiter la résolution normale pour envoyer vers une IP différente (à éviter la plupart du temps).

 Oui, et aussi c'est utile pour ne pas charger les banières des régies de PUB.

----------

## digimag

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Vérfifie aussi /etc/hosts
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Ey

 *digimag wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> This is digimag.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.11-gentoo-r9) 22:02:31
> 
> ...

 

Modifie /etc/issue et consulte la doc des échappement avec man agetty pour tty1-... c'est "\l".

----------

## spider312

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> This is digimag.unknown_domain (Linux i686 2.6.11-gentoo-r9) 22:02:31
> 
> ...

 Yeah ! ça c'est génial  :Wink: 

----------

## digimag

Oui, merci, ça marche!

J'ai édité /etc/issue et maintenant j'ai un superbe logo multicolore de Gentoo... Pour le plaisir des yeux  :Cool: 

----------

